# Southern angle headed dragon



## Forensick (Apr 3, 2007)

what would i be looking at needing for an enclosure for these guys? (that will look awesome  )

also, would a water feature be ok with these guys.
for example, in say a 4foot long tank, at one end having like 6inches worth of "pond" with a water fall flowing down into it?
and would that work instead of a water bowl? (it would be filtered obviously)


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

the need a tall tank so best to get a custom built enclosure, 4ft long, 6ft high, 2-3ft wide would look cool


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah, they prefer the climbing space . especially vertical branches.
they like a bit of water in there, only up to their(arm pits) area.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 3, 2007)

hmmmmm.....

i have 3 options...

and looks like it will come down to what sort of tank i can get cheap off ebay/trading post. (thankfully i am patient)

any idea how much a tall custom tank would cost?

(probably not quite 6foot tho... i rent and have to move every so often  )


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 3, 2007)

i would probably go with a 4ft h X 3ft w X 2ft d.


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

you could build one yourself that can be easly dismantled, then it wouldnt be a problem when it came time to move


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 3, 2007)

*Enclosures*

I have been using the mesh reptarium/herparium style enclsoures. They work fabulously as you can be carried easily in or outdoors. I don't have to worry about UV lighting as they have flourished since being in this type of enclosure. I bought mine from Brian barnett from the HerpShop so check out there website as it's pretty helpful .........I also find it really easy to clean, chuck it in the washing machine or hose it. (animals not inside of course).

Simone.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 3, 2007)

I kept a trio in a 2'x2'x4' tank and would happily have put 3 more in there, they use very little space.
I had just a normal water bowl and sprayed them at least twice a week.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 3, 2007)

hmmmmm
building
interesting?
like buy a second hand wardrobe, remove the doors, and replace with perspex/glass?
would that make it hard to heat properly? (i am in melbourne)

any suggestions about how to cheaply/easily build one?


----------



## Magpie (Apr 3, 2007)

If your house is heated, you should not need to heat the dragons.


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, that would be ok, you would need to seal the wood and put vents in aswell but they can look great if you do them right


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 3, 2007)

I found heating them gave me all sorts of dramas. Anything over 26 and mine would start looking pretty ordinary. I also have two water bowls in there for them, one that stays clean and one that they seem to always crap in.

Simone.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 3, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I have been using the mesh reptarium/herparium style enclsoures. They work fabulously as you can be carried easily in or outdoors. I don't have to worry about UV lighting as they have flourished since being in this type of enclosure. I bought mine from Brian barnett from the HerpShop so check out there website as it's pretty helpful .........I also find it really easy to clean, chuck it in the washing machine or hose it. (animals not inside of course).
> 
> Simone.



nice little female you've got there.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 3, 2007)

I never heated mine when I kept them, but my house was airconned (evap) all summer and heated (wood fire) all winter.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 3, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I found heating them gave me all sorts of dramas. Anything over 26 and mine would start looking pretty ordinary. I also have two water bowls in there for them, one that stays clean and one that they seem to always crap in.
> 
> Simone.



ah, overnight, during winter my house sits closer to 10
and i doubt it would go over 20 when i am at work either


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 3, 2007)

Couple more- although these ones are when they were in glass tanks.

Simone.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone of these would be great for an Angle head


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 3, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Couple more- although these ones are when they were in glass tanks.
> 
> Simone.



Were yours the ones at the Macherps show?
If so i have a bit of a bone to pick with you!!! 
Never really been into lizards since i was a kid and then i saw these and now i have to get a pair!!!


----------



## Forensick (Apr 3, 2007)

i should probably ask, even tho it is low on my list of concerns...
how much would an angle head cost me?


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=50881&highlight=angle+headed


----------



## trader (Apr 3, 2007)

Forensick said:


> i should probably ask, even tho it is low on my list of concerns...
> how much would an angle head cost me?


 
There have been a few ads on the Herptrader lately with prices ranging from $80 each for 2-6 wk old and $90-$140 for yearlings.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 3, 2007)

80-90 is a good price, but you can get other colour forms, which are obviusly pricier.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure at the MacHerps expo this year the boyd's dragon belonged to a member named Troy. Was a stunning animal, the year before (2006) my Forest Dragons won at the South Coast and Macherps shows. They are gorgeous little creatures but very moody. One is prone to sulking and the female known as Thelma, seems to get very feisty when in the presence of a male. Her whole personality changes but they are great none the less.

Simone.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Apr 4, 2007)

I keep my hatchies in a small tank and my sub-adults in the mesh exo-terra. Seem to be thriving very well  No heating. Just misting with water


----------

